# My first slingshot, phoenix design from Mr. Sprave



## Tom_T (Jun 6, 2011)

It was only a few weeks ago that I found this slingshot community. I hadn't even thought about slingshots in 25 years I think, but after watching videos, reading posts on this forum, I was hooked. I had to go out of town for business last week, but was finally able to sit down and try my hand at Joerg's Phoenix design from his How To video. I already have a few ideas for a custom design, but since I hadn't ever even made a slingshot, I figured using a tried and true design for my first one would be a good idea.

Template printed, traced onto cardboard and cut out of 3/4 inch laminated birch plywood.










Blank rounded with a wood rasp and a file.










Band retention grooves cut into the forks, some initial sanding done. I have a lot more sanding to do as you can clearly see. I also need to give it a coat of polyurethane as well.










I am waiting for my band and pouch material to arrive, once I have finished the slingshot, I will post some final pictures. Thanks again to Joerg for offering his phoenix template to folks for personal use. It has made this initial process so much easier.

-Tom


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

pretty good. can't wait to see it with the bands on. So what bands do you plan on using?


----------



## Tom_T (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Daniel, it needs a lot of work to be considered "good" but we will see how it turns out.

I ordered some Thera-band Black, I plan on making them 1 inch wide at the fork end and 3/4 of an inch at the pouch end. I guess I could have gotten a stronger band, but I figured I would start somewhere in the middle.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one - very good job


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i love that design







great job!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great , up from the ashed! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It will work.


----------



## Tom_T (Jun 6, 2011)

Got my bands on..oh wow do I need to practice! Got a pouch cut, I need to do more research on pouch sizes, constrictor knots and about 17 million other ways to make this whole process better and produce a better finished product. I had a ton of fun, I am proud of my ugly little phoenix. I'll shoot it a few times tomorrow and see how it does.










I coated the frame with some polyurethane, I don't know if I will use that for the finish on my next slingshot.










Band and pouch attachment, band cutting, pouch size, pouch cutting, about everything that has to do with bands and pouches needs work here.










The most important thing was that I had a ton of fun making it. I learned a lot, things that you just don't understand about the process until you make your first slingshot. Thanks for letting me share.

-Tom


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Keep it up, looks good when finished. What's that leather you got there? You will learn many things when making first slingshots. Same was with me.

Good job!


----------

